# Slow GPS Lock On



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody else try navigating and GPS lock on takes 5+ minutes? Really irritating me as I am driving around aimlessly waiting for a lock on. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

I had this too... let it sit on my dashboard for like 5 minutes 
Running Axiom 2.2 with its default kernel


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine locks on super fast :/ Way faster then my droid x anyway. But I only used it on CoPilot.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Use GPS Test to clear AGPS and then Update AGPS. Helps in many cases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Use GPS Test to clear AGPS and then Update AGPS. Helps in many cases.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just tried this and it worked like a charm. I used my navigation and my GPS lock on in less than 3 secs. Before it took 1-2 minutes


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Use GPS Test to clear AGPS and then Update AGPS. Helps in many cases.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


WHen I tried to clear AGPS it crashed, I hit wait and it caused my phone to reboot :/


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's what it is supposed to do to clear agps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> WHen I tried to clear AGPS it crashed, I hit wait and it caused my phone to reboot :/


It will make your phone reboot on any AOKP rom (at least in my testing, i haven't tried others) no worries. It did a hot boot.

Here's the true fix

Download Fasterfix from the market. Change the server to "supl.google.com" (no www and obviously no quoatations) 
Reboot you device, and watch your device lock on faster than ever.


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

I like fasterfix


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried changing the server with Fasterfix, it's a little fast but it's still around 30-45 seconds. My Dinc would do it in <3 seconds, is this a hardware limitation?

Edit:

That's 'less than three' not a heart lmfao


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I tried changing the server with Fasterfix, it's a little fast but it's still around 30-45 seconds. My Dinc would do it in <3 seconds, is this a hardware limitation?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> That's 'less than three' not a heart lmfao


Are you testing in a location where GPS is acquirable ?

Go outside, open up GPS Status and Toolbox and report on if it locks faster?
Might be the building you are in.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

my gps was kinda slow too...i just downloaded the gps test and hit clear agps...it froze for about half a minute then rebooted (aokp 17)...once it was up i did "update agps"...and then it located my gps location with 5 seconds. I am sitting inside my apartment. no sky in sight


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

No problems here. I get a lock within 5 secs. That's what the barometer in the phone is for









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

GPS is usually pretty responsive for me unless I'm inside a building (expected behavior).

AOKP milestone 2 / francokernel


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Are you testing in a location where GPS is acquirable ?
> 
> Go outside, open up GPS Status and Toolbox and report on if it locks faster?
> Might be the building you are in.


Yea, it's clear skies and I was testing from my bedroom window where I usually test it on my phones. I have my Dinc right beside me, although ~20 seconds is much better than five minutes so I'm not complaining


----------



## mitch0115 (Dec 19, 2011)

samsuck said:


> It will make your phone reboot on any AOKP rom (at least in my testing, i haven't tried others) no worries. It did a hot boot.
> 
> Here's the true fix
> 
> ...


----------

